# Δε σταματούσα στην ανηφοριά στους κορμούς των δέντρων σκάλιζα κρυφά



## kamilbc1

Hi guys,

Can you help me what tense is the most suitable in English for this phrase?

1. Δε *σταματούσα* στην ανηφοριά στους κορμούς των δέντρων* σκάλιζα* κρυφά
I *used to not* / *did not stop* on the hill in trunks of the trees I _*carved*_ /_* was carving *secretly_


*(not sure about the translation in bold, please double check and help )*
2. 'Ηλιε, ήλιε, αυτοκράτορα, το τραγούδι το αυγερινό, *σε  όλους χάρισε, να σε χαρώ*. 
Sun, sun, emperor, the song the dawn, *give it to everyone, let me make you happy.*

3. Γιατί εκεί κοντά σου *στο* *εικόνισμά σου τ' αγγελικό της νιότης θυμητάρι* μ' ένα στεφάνι βασιλικό
 Because there near you *in your icon the angelic youth incense burner* with a royal wreath


Thanks for your help.


----------



## velisarius

1. Δε *σταματούσα* στην ανηφοριά στους κορμούς των δέντρων* σκάλιζα* κρυφά
I *used to not* / *did not stop* on the hill in trunks of the trees I _*carved*_ /_* was carving *secretly_

In English it isn't always necessary to show the imperfect aspect, unless you need to make it clear that this was a habitual action in the past. Without context it isn't really possible to tell you which English tense is preferable.  Nor do I know how formal or informal you want the translation to sound. _Going up the hill I didn't (use to) stop; I carved in secret on the trunks of trees._

*(not sure about the translation in bold, please double check and help )*
2. 'Ηλιε, ήλιε, αυτοκράτορα, το τραγούδι το αυγερινό, *σε όλους χάρισε, να σε χαρώ*.
Sun, sun, emperor, the song the dawn, *give it to everyone, let me make you happy.

να σε χαρώ *- it's idiomatic, and it's often used to ask a favour of someone.
_Sun, sun, emperor, I beg of you, bestow dawn's song on everyone. _


----------



## Helleno File

kamilbc1 said:


> 1. Δε *σταματούσα* στην ανηφοριά στους κορμούς των δέντρων* σκάλιζα* κρυφά
> I *used to not* / *did not stop* on the hill in trunks of the trees I _*carved*_ /* was carving *secretly.


Velisarius' explanations are excellent.  If you chose to use the English imperfect another construction with 'used to' is "I used not to stop..."  The only other thing is it's probably "at the trunks" rather than "in". How he managed to carve the trunks without stopping is beyond me! But that's what it says! The writer could have put "που είχα σκαλίσει". I presume he must have carved them off and on, not stopping when he chose not to carve!


----------



## kamilbc1

Thanks a lot guys for your explanation !!!


----------



## Αγγελος

Another possible English translation is "I *wouldn't *stop in the uphill stretches, I *would *secretly carve on tree trunks". In other words, he `made it a habit of roaming the countryside, unafraid of the slopes he had to climb, and of carving [his beloved's name, I suppose] on trees.

Also, in  «*στο* *εικόνισμά σου τ' αγγελικό της νιότης θυμητάρι», *the adjective αγγελικό could also (you can't really tell) refer to εικόνισμα, and θυμητάρι means 'token, souvenir' rather than 'incense burner' (which is θυμιατήρι).


----------



## kamilbc1

Αγγελος said:


> Another possible English translation is "I *wouldn't *stop in the uphill stretches, I *would *secretly carve on tree trunks". In other words, he `made it a habit of roaming the countryside, unafraid of the slopes he had to climb, and of carving [his beloved's name, I suppose] on trees.
> 
> Also, in  «*στο* *εικόνισμά σου τ' αγγελικό της νιότης θυμητάρι», *the adjective αγγελικό could also (you can't really tell) refer to εικόνισμα, and θυμητάρι means 'token, souvenir' rather than 'incense burner' (which is θυμιατήρι).



Thanks a lot * Αγγελος!!!*


----------



## bearded

velisarius said:


> the song the dawn,


Should that be ''the song *of* the dawn''? I understand  αυγερινό as an adjective referring to the song.


----------



## velisarius

bearded said:


> Should that be ''the song *of* the dawn''? I understand  αυγερινό as an adjective referring to the song.


Sorry, bearded. I should have made it clear that it was a copy-paste from the OP. (to save scrolling up and down  ).


My version was: 
*



			να σε χαρώ
		
Click to expand...

*


> - it's idiomatic, and it's often used to ask a favour of someone.
> _Sun, sun, emperor, I beg of you, bestow dawn's song on everyone._


----------

